# Friend gets pb smallmouth at Lake James, NC



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

A friend got his personal best smallmouth at Lake James







today. Over 6 pounds.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fattie!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Glad to see that your back. Nice fish.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a feeling that good old boy couldn’t stay away.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Heck of a fish. Did he get a length?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good to be back. I think she was around 22". Notice the color difference in this two nice fish?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful fish! Congrats to your buddy. Oh yeah, glad to see ya stuck around. Wanted to tell you to add steelhead to the list of fish caught on an Ultra Vibe Speed Craw. Hooked one this past Sunday morning on a plain black one!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Steelhead! Awesome..That bait will catch anything. Friend of mine got an eighteen pound flathead catfish at High Rock on one last summer. Also, I've caught red drum and spotted sea trout with them.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> A friend got his personal best smallmouth at Lake James
> View attachment 248903
> today. Over 6 pounds.


Is it me or does that fish look like it has a touch of Spotted Bass??? Meanmouth???


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Does look somewhat greener than the pb smallie in the other thread. But I don't think any spots are in Lake James.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I did some checking, and found that there are largemouth in James. Meanmouth can be hybrids of the largemouth or spotted bass with the smallmouth. Maybe it is.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The fish looks to have a dark horizontal band length wise, very interesting. I would send the pic over to the Division of wildlife and see what they say. Still a great catch!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

To me it just looks like a smallmouth that is adapted to the water clarity of the given lake.


----------

